# Ok... so I know that no one watches this



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2015)

Married at First Sight...

but somehow I got sucked in at the beginning and have been watching every week..  WELL... tonight is the finale.. and the three couples get to decide if they want to stay married or get a divorce..   I have switched my guesses about who would do what several times... but now I think I know.. there will be two staying married.. and one divorcing.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 9, 2015)

You got suckered in huh?.....I confess I've never understood the appeal of reality TV....it all looks so staged.


----------



## Temperance (Jun 9, 2015)

Have seen the show several times and try to guess who shall remain together.  I agree with you QuickSilver, two will most likely stay married.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 9, 2015)

haha!  Never watched this show, but, hey, it's gotta be better than the Bachelor/Bachelorette.  What a joke that is.  :lofl:

Enjoy!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2015)

Temperance said:


> Have seen the show several times and try to guess who shall remain together.  I agree with you QuickSilver, two will most likely stay married.




I'm thinking Ryan and Jacklyn will...  AND Jessicia and whatever his name is will too...   Sean and Divina I think will split.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 9, 2015)

Josiah said:


> You got suckered in huh?.....I confess I've never understood the appeal of reality TV....it all looks so staged.



I know... but sometimes it's just cool to sit and be a voyeur


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 10, 2015)

I was right...  two stayed married and one divorced.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2015)

Aussie MAFS in only in its second week, seen part one, exciting as watching paint dry


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

Can't bring myself to watch shows like this. 
They make a mockery of marriage.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey, you gotta watch something now that Honey Boo Boo has been cancelled...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 11, 2015)

I just watched an episode of Doctor Who. That's my idea of reality TV.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Maybe you will get Duck Dynasty some day...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 11, 2015)

Is it a cooking show?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 11, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Is it a cooking show?



If only it were...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 11, 2015)

Pity. 
Roast ducking. Yum.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 11, 2015)

It is a primitive show about hunters.  You will enjoy it...


----------



## Temperance (Jun 12, 2015)

Finally set down and watched the finale.  Glad to see the two couples who decided to stay together.  Poor Sean & Divina.  Guess they didn't stand a chance.  From the shows I had seen they never seem to have any affection for one another.  Sad.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)

Temperance said:


> Finally set down and watched the finale.  Glad to see the two couples who decided to stay together.  Poor Sean & Divina.  Guess they didn't stand a chance.  From the shows I had seen they never seem to have any affection for one another.  Sad.



They both kind of irritated me... both were so stubborn and childish.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 13, 2015)

ralphy1 said:


> it is a primitive show about hunters.  You will enjoy it...



blaaaagh!!!


----------

